# Glass Roof



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Too much metal, not enough glass


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Once we get our Model 3 we're going to be so spoiled by the glass roof!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew Morgan said:


> View attachment 2809


I renig the Renegade...!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

See those grab handles above the doors. None on the M3. This my ONLY gripe. AFAIK, every one of the competition has them.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

wow, look at that, desperately hacking holes as big as they can but still not designed for a glass roof so theres still too much metal up there.
A bit like most car companies desperately cramming a battery and motor into a gas car and hoping people will buy it.


----------

